# Would you take the oath today?



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We all took the oath for different reasons. Some, out of a profound sense of duty and National pride, some wanted to be a part of something bigger and others for no other reason than their number came up in a lottery and they had no choice.

For me, it was a family tradition. My father was a sailor aboard the USS Hornet in the Gulf of Tonkin in Vietnam. His twin brother served in the Signal Corps and did finance work in the Army and also served in Viet Nam. Another uncle flew the venerable Huey gunship in Viet Nam and retired a Major General after having worked in the Pentagon with the Joint Chiefs of Staff. My Father-in-law was a SeaBee during WWII in American Samoa and Hawaii. I enlisted in the Navy in 1985 and deployed twice. Once off the coast of Beirut. I had a wanderlust too. I wanted to get away from home and felt like spending the rest of my life working at the record store in the mall was a dead end.

When I left MEPS bound for Great Lakes RTC. All of my friends were there too. We all went different ways. A few sailors, a couple of soldiers and even a puddle jumper.

The military has fundamentally changed today. Females are increasingly filling combat billets and serving on warships. They are taking on increasingly dangerous roles in other branches as well. They are combat pilots and gunners. After seeing the women who served in the IDF (it's compulsory in Israel) I support this. The females in the IDF had guts. Ours do too.

There is alot of social experimentation going on too. Homosexuals are openly serving and effective last week Transsexuals are allowed to serve. "Don't ask don't tell" is no longer an issue. Taxpayers will even be picking up the tab for gender reassignment surgery. The VA (you remember), "To care for he who bore the battle." is an absolute disgrace. Veterans are being marginalized and relegated to the scrap heap as the calls to the suicide hotline go unanswered.

I enlisted in a segregated military. Black sailors serving with whites was unheard of aboard my Father-in-Law's ship in WWII. I could never imagine not having worked with an integrated crew. They were all fine men, every last one. I think the new generation may be very well acclimated to gays and transsexuals and have no compunction serving beside them. That's just a guess. My son continued the family tradition and fought in Afghanistan. I am very proud of him and I am very happy he came home safe and was honorably discharged after his tour.

Now that Hillary has been exonerated and given landing clearance to the White House it looks as if we may be in for 8 more years of the same. Given all of these changes, all of these new variables, would you join up _right now_?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No. 

Absolutely not.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

I've begged my son not to join. The military today is a joke and a disgusting shadow of what it used to be. A great big social experiment. It's not even a military anymore. If it isn't experimenting on its inner "society" - it's promoting way too many people to high ranks for no good reason, and they burn more and more people to get more and more power. Enlisted and junior officers get screwed at epic rates and all the problems we have (suicide, PTSD, opstempo, etc) are gone unaddressed in any serious manner. I'm at 19...20 can't come soon enough. There is just way too much bullshit - it's not what it was, or what it was meant to be.

And I sure as shit won't serve under Hillary. Hell - I want to serve against her.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

With great regret, I discouraged my younger son from doing so.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have not, nor will I encourage either of my sons to go into Law Enforcement as a career. This profession is a lost cause. They both joined the military, I didn't discourage that necessarily but I had my reservations.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I took the oath 55 years ago, but could not in good conscience do it today.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No. I am not about to throw my life away for political expedience or for the elite to make a buck. Plus even when it is in the national interest, your stabbed in the back by your own government on a whim. Our servicemen and women deserve better. Way better.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

WWI Vets saw changes to WWII Vets that noted changes to Nam Vets that saw changes in the Gulf War Vets who see changes in the I/A Vets. The thing that you can count upon during your 3 decades of service is that "Things Change".

One of my Daughters and two of my Son-in-laws have or are still serving. Once my time was up, it became thier Military to forge.

History has shown US that the Military is at the forefront of Progression-ism. Time shall tell US if the Sexual integration will be as positive as the Racial integration of the Military was.

For an Old Man like Me to ponder whether or not I'd join "Today's" Military is mute, they wouldn't have Me!

But I don't remember the Oath changing, so I'd still swear it today just as I have in the past.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I was in under Reagan and was proud to do serve. Under the current p.o.s. I couldn't/wouldn't. Same for when the witch takes office in January.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I did 4 years in the Marines and then 8 years in the Army. I also came from along family line of military. My son did 4 Years in the Marines, he got out about 6 month ago.I tried talking him into the Air Force but the recruiter would never return calls. My Daughter leaves the 28th of this month for Air Force training. then she'll return finish school and be a Air Force Officer. I'd say knowing what i know now and being young again ( i wouldnt survive a day in any branch now ) i'd probably go air force or not at all.

In saying that i believe that we join the military to protect/defend the idea of America. not so much the ways we do things but who/what we are. I guess its like a gang member defends his block.I think deep down we all have that basic mentality. i joined during the cold war,when russia was the bad guy,and i assure you i'd do everything in my power to stop those dirty ruskies from invading the USA! of course being older now and having the internet i realize Russians are pretty much like us. they have some gang bangers, and some ********, if you havent seen any of the russians mudding their stuff off road i highly recommend a visit to you tube.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I joined 18 years ago, got downsized out. but was recalled to service 2 years ago. I'll finish my 20 but wouldn't start it all over again


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been there and done that. Never considered that it had an expiration date. Wish I would have stayed in longer. 

Yes I would do it again. Just because the president is a POS doesn't mean a thing. To help the current brothers in arms and out of respect for my fore fathers. Hell yes, someone has to stand up and fight. We all can't run, hide and cower.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Trust me....The changes in all the vets over the years wasn't that great of a leap...until recently!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> In saying that i believe that we join the military to protect/defend the idea of America. not so much the ways we do things but who/what we are......


I love our country. I love our flag.
That does not mean I love our government, nor do I love some segments of society.
I love what America stands for, our principles, our way of life.
I joined the Army in late 1967, when the butcher's bill was heavy in Southeast Asia. LBJ was president, but that was meaningless to me. I was raised to believe in Duty, Honor, Country.
I volunteered for overseas duty in the Republic of Vietnam in summer 1969 - when the anti war riots were getting really bad. Nixon was my Commander In Chief.
I came home in late 1970, to be spit on, cursed and mistreated by a large part of the American people, not to mention the US government.

I do not regret serving our country. I would do it all over again, even knowing the outcome.
I will say, however, that ever since late 1970 I have had as little to do as possible with the general public. I prefer the company of veterans.

The respect shown veterans of the First Gulf War, Iraq, Afganistan is a direct result of the shame Americans finally felt for the way Vietnam veterans were treated. And that's OK, in fact that is excellent. You guys and gals deserve it.
As for me, I have gotten on with my life and refuse to play the Victim Card that so many Nam vets do. I hold no grudges.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did my time back in the day , as for now ,, hell no , I am a rebel now and proud of it .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not risk my life today for the garbage that is running this country.

I would never serve with rules of engagement that do nothing but cause casualties in the name of PC.

I would never serve an administration that treats injured vets like dirt.

I would never serve in a combat situation where the firepower to win is withheld for political reasons.

I would never serve an administration that refuses to define the enemy on one hand and gives them billions with the other.

I joined in 1960 to go to radio/electronics maintenance school, got pneumonia in Basic, was recycled and ended up in AIT then BUT.

I survived, things were different back then without the socialistic intrusion that exist today.

At least in Nam you could call in air and arty for support and it would come, today you are lucky if you can get anything above a 60MM mortar.

In 1987 I hung it up after serving the remainder of the time in the guard.

I had an opportunity way back to go to rotor transition school at FT Rucker after they learned about the flying time and ratings I had.

I would have come out of it with a W2 based on past experience, turned it down.

I have no regrets for the time I put in, learned a lot and had some good times,

but today I have told kids no, it is not worth it to go anywhere combat arms, air force, and half an enlistment in technical school, yeah.

The navy would be ok too for the same reasons.

I get sick to my stomach seeing what has become of this country.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am in the minority. I don't care who the piece of crap in the white house is. I believe in the constitution and I would still defend my country/constitution from ALL enemies foreign and DOMESTIC.
I have shed blood for this country and would do so again. 
As for women in combat roles; I served on a 5 man UN team in the 70's, we had a female Israeli officer who served with us. She had more to prove than we did. And she did. Jumping, repelling, combat it did not matter. If they are as tough as she was I don't have a problem.
We had gays back then, I never gave it a thought. They knew the rules, if they broke them, it was "Blanket Party Time"
Yes I hate to see where we are headed, but I love my country.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I just hope enough of the military today understands that they need to protect us and themselves from domestic enemies.

No I would not enlist, for many of the reasons listed above. But I will take up arms when the time is right to take back my country

I cried when I talk to my brother out of it. I'm so glad he took my words to heart


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I had my say so I probably shouldn't jump back into the fray, BUT! 

Everything that everyone thought America could be in the time that I took that oath, hasn't changed. 

I would still serve, even if it meant my demise, to ensure that the family members of those that sacrificed all beside me had the opportunity to live the "American Dream"! I consider this to be a debt of honor to all those that sacrificed all so that my offspring had an opportunity to live the "American Dream". 

When I put it that way, perhaps I'll not hear allot of debate from those that already bought into the program. But as Veterans we do have the "Do as I say, not as I did clause." It's sort of like parenthood. JMO perhaps not to humble.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I took the oath then, . . . because I needed a job, . . . and because I was following in the shoes of one of the greatest men I've ever had the privilege of knowing, Torpedoman Third Class Ardis E. Webb. 

He just happened to be my uncle, . . . and a Pacific survivor of two tin cans shot out from under him and 3 days and 2 nights in the big Pac watching his buddies being eaten by the sharks.

Many of the things he taught me, . . . came by example and not by class or drill.

I have no qualms about where I went and what I did. War is hell, . . . and I thank God I survived.

Would I do it again. No reason not to.

Pantywaist, lily livered, no account scum can belittle this country all they want, . . . it is still THE best place on this planet to live, . . . offers the best opportunity for my son and his family, . . . and while I do not like a lot of the things that are happening, . . . I can say I didn't like a lot of things that happened 4000 years ago, 3000 years ago, 2000 years ago or even 100 years ago. 

Stuff happens, . . . and the people involved either suck it up, . . . do what they can, . . . or bellyache and quit. 

I've never been a coward in my 71 years, . . . ain't about to start now.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm a vet. My wife is active duty. We both take the oath seriously.

That being said, the only part of the oath I would take at this time in our history is the "Support and defend the constitution of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic, and to lend true faith and allegiance.......END!) I would NOT continue the oath by swearing obedience to superiors today......They are ALL corrupt!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I took my oath 23Jan1989 at RTC Great Lakes Il. 10 years active and 11 reserves diving and EOD. I loved it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An oath of any kind, today or years ago is only meaningful if the person believes what it stands for. I would again take it as I believe what it represents regardless what others may say or what occurs in our nation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The oath itself is as sacred to me today as it ever was.
The institutions that require its recitation as ceremony to join them, not so much.

I never served.
However, the oath is just as important in my life, and I hold to its tenets just as any who've taken it are expected to.
I am not compelled to take the oath in order to join a fraternity of brothers in arms, or a group dedicated to shielding society from the scum of the earth, or to serve and represent the public to the best of my abilities.
I am compelled to take it as a citizen of the last remaining bastion of hope in this world.
As long as good men stand by their word, and are willing to do what is right when the time comes, the oath will be sacred, and the country's foundation will remain.

I can't say just how long that will be, sadly.


----------

